# Laws regarding transport of DWA



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello,

Will need to transport, or obtain transport depending on law, for a pair of venomous snakes in the coming weeks. Could anyone *with experience and/or who actually knows the law* please clarify a couple of points;

-I understand it is legal to transport DWA in a suitably marked, secure container within a secure and suitably marked private vehicle. Is this the case?

-I am assuming that permission to transport DWA without a licence does not allow for stopping mid-journey, and I am therefore not planning for this. Is this correct?

Many thanks for your assistance with this.

Dave


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thanks,*

Answer found.

Mods, please remove as this duplicates other threads and simply clutters things up!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

The act gives no specific information on how venomous snakes should be transported. My council gave me some stipulations, so check your license/the license of the person the snakes are being collected from/delivered to. My council say that I have to give them 7 days written notification before moving any snakes. I also need to inform every council I will be travelling through. The snakes need to be double boxed and suitably labelled. I can't think of any reason why you can't stop en route, as long as the snakes are suitably contained. 

David.


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks David. I shall check the licence details of the people involved. Thanks. Really hope I don't have to contact every council en route! :gasp:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> Thanks David. I shall check the licence details of the people involved. Thanks. Really hope I don't have to contact every council en route! :gasp:


I have heard a number tell people that :gasp::gasp::gasp:, mine when I informed them I was picking up my caiman, just asked I had a secure box that it couldn't get out, and in case someone tried to nick the box, clearly mark what was inside, so I just stuck a bit of paper on the side saying DWA cuviers dwarf caiman. that was more than enough to keep my council happy. no need to inform everyone so on unless of course there is a problem


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thanks again*

That's what I would have thought Phil. I will also have a sign on my car- much the same as when we carry compressed air for diving - which informs emergency personnel in case of an accident.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> That's what I would have thought Phil. I will also have a sign on my car- much the same as when we carry compressed air for diving - which informs emergency personnel in case of an accident.


thats a good idea, better be safe than sorry : victory:


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Sign*

Yes, I would not like some poor Police, Fire Officer or Paramedic suddenly faced with a box of something bitey in the course of their duties!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave,

there are no rules relating to the transport of venomopus critters, just common sense. 

Secured containers are ideal, I prefer RUB's with cable tie through the handles and clearly labled.

Personally my view of telling every LA on route and or informing Plod is a complete waste of everyones time and even if my LA asked me I would not do it. There really is no need.

If transporting in summer be careful of over heating whilst you nip off for a brew or a pee!


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

venomous snakes, Crocs and far more dangerous beasties have been winging their way back and forth across this land for many decades so why bother informing the so called authorities?! and how would anyone ever have any funny anecdotes if they did?!
like the time we had the 9ft Nile in the back of the Rover.........................:lol2:


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Snakes on a plane Tim!


----------

